

Show HN: Timelinee – Simple timeline creation, my Labor Day weekend project - wenbin
http://timelinee.com/

======
wenbin
It's not fancy & not beautiful, but it's the timeline creation tool that I
wanted for a long time. So I built it during labor day weekend.

Here's an example timeline created by Timelinee:
[http://timelinee.com/t/UtWt3q](http://timelinee.com/t/UtWt3q)

And FAQ If you are interested:
[http://timelinee.com/faq/](http://timelinee.com/faq/)

Comments, suggestions or critiques are highly appreciated :)

~~~
AndrewOMartin
Suggestion #1: Space the entries at a distance relative to the time between
them, or provide that as an option. I wouldn't call something a timeline if it
didn't represent the time periods.

Suggestion #2: Add a "no timezone" option, and show the timezone for each
event.

~~~
wenbin
>> Suggestion #1

Yes, I do consider supporting time periods. Maybe it'll come with different
representation of the same timeline, e.g., different visualizations.

>> Suggestion #2

Good idea! Will do this.

------
sparkzilla
You may also be interested in Newslines. We use WordPress as the base to
create rich timelines on any topic. Our team has added 12,000 posts in the
past few months. [http://newslines.org](http://newslines.org). You can see how
we dealt with MH370 here: [http://newslines.org/malaysia-airlines-flight-
mh370/](http://newslines.org/malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370/) or Taylor Swift:
[http://newslines.org/taylor-swift/](http://newslines.org/taylor-swift/)

~~~
anilgulecha
This is uncanny -- I created something named similar way back in 2012. Always
figured it would be something that would be useful. (The prototype is till up
at [http://gulecha.org/newsline/](http://gulecha.org/newsline/))

------
udfalkso
Anyone who finds this interesting may want to check out a fun movie timeline
creator that I helped work on recently. It has a pretty powerful data-driven
approach that builds the timeline skeleton for you and then makes it easy to
edit and add media from there. Could work on top of any type of data.

[http://iknow.io/explore/movies-1/timeline/#/start](http://iknow.io/explore/movies-1/timeline/#/start)

------
chetanv
Another good one is [http://www.circaa.com/](http://www.circaa.com/).

Also, I had worked on something similar:
[http://pollengra.in/showcase](http://pollengra.in/showcase)

